# rci timeshares: skiing in vermont, nh or maine



## cpeloqui (Jan 3, 2011)

hello.

does anyone know of a good RCI resort for skiing in vermont, nh or maine?

many thanks.


----------



## theo (Jan 3, 2011)

*My $0.02 worth...*



cpeloqui said:


> ...does anyone know of a good RCI resort for skiing in vermont, nh or maine?



For Killington, Vermont I would recommend looking into Killington Townhouses. No activities or amenities of *any* kind on site (making it a viable possible "exchange"). Located right on the mountain access road and just a few minutes away from the K2 lifts. Fireplace in every unit, free firewood on site (...a nice touch).

Mountain Edge "Resort" is RCI affiliated and is located right next door to Mount Sunapee in NH. The "resort" itself doesn't have much going for it at all, to be honest, but the proximity to the ski area right next door can't be beat. Village of Loon Mountain (right off I-93, in Lincoln, NH) has two different facilities (one is "condos", the other "lodges"). Very close to Loon Mountain, one of the most popular (and consistently overcrowded) ski areas in NH.

Can't say much about Maine skiing from personal experience. Although Maine is my favorite New England state by far, the only place I've actually skied anywhere in the state of Maine is Sunday River, where friends who own weeks at Jordan Grand invited me for a few days last year. I don't know if you'd have any chance of "exchanging" into there during ski season though.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 4, 2011)

Killington Grand is now dual affiliated.  Used o be just RCI but now also II.  It is ski in and ski out and has an outdoor heated pool nd hot tub which we really enjoy.

Very near Killington Townhouses.  Also lots of nearby restaurants.


----------



## tiel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Okemo option*

We have relatives who own at Jackson Gore Village, at Okemo in Ludlow, VT.  Nice ski in/out resort with decent amenities and dining on-site.  Not far from Ludlow, where there are more dining possibilities.  RCI affiliate.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 11, 2011)

Mt View at Crown Ridge (Silver Crown), Crown Ridge Resort (gold Crown), Attitash Condos...do not remember exact name.  All in NH.  All within driving distance to Attitash, Bretton Woods, Cranmore, and Sunday River...but last one takes 1 hour to drive to. Great area in North Conway, NH. A lot to do and many good restaurants.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 11, 2011)

*nice resorts in New England*

I am a retired skier but had my share... loved Killington Townhouses and the mountain of course... Stowe has some  good places to check out , smaller mountain but great town.  SUnday River,  Okemo( newer resort and very nice, mountain can be icy) area have good resorts too . Mt. Snow  , I am not sure as I stayed in a B&B there but liked it.  hope this helps.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 12, 2011)

No offense to the wonderful Smuggs resort, but skiing there leaves much to be desired due to antiquated 2 person chairs, and leg killing traverses.  This is based on a January '09 experience.  

Vermont skiing for us has varied from below zero temps to rain to sunshine.  Always seems crowded with the exception of Smuggler's Notch and Sugarbush which we skiied over Christmas break one year.


----------



## DVB42 (Jan 12, 2011)

I grew upin the Utah mountains so most of my skiing experience has been in Utah and Colorado. I have always wanted to try the Eastern resorts but thus far have never done so. Unless travel distance is an issue, I would consider Utah and Colorado as well as the resorts that have been recommended in this thread. And perhaps in the next couple of years I will try one of the East coast resort suggested here.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 12, 2011)

Dear DVB42 ...having skied more in the east since that is where I live than the west...I prefer the west.  I have been to Park City once and Steamboat 2 times. If I lived in Texas I would stick to the west.  Just my opinion


----------

